# Anyone "upgrade" to a Galaxy Note?



## omniphil (Dec 19, 2011)

One of the reason I bought the Nexus was the huge screen, but I always still feel like its need to be larger. For me the bigger the screen the better. I have stopped using my tablet since I got the Nexus (Side note: I bet this is why the iPhone screen is so small as not to cut into iPad sales). I was wondering if any of you guys have purchased a Note or even upgraded to a Note from your Nexus and what you think?

The only thing I dislike about the Note is it seems like a step backwards OS wise. I do travel overseas once a year and the Verizon phones always leave me stranded, but with the AT&T Note, I should be able to swap in a sim and everything is up and running.

How about just getting a Note and somehow transferring calls and text from the Nexus to the Note? Can I do something like that? Lets say I have 2 phones, can I just transfer stuff on a whim? I dont care too much about phone calls, but texts would be nice to have on either phone. Does google voice do some forwarding of that type of stuff?

Verizon 4G is great, but honestly I almost never use it, i'm always on wifi to save battery. So I don't care all that much about cell network speed, i'm sure AT&T's HSPA+ or whatever is fast enough for my uses.

Thanks for any opinions...


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

You'll probably have better luck asking this question in the Nexus GSM forum. CDMA is pretty much Verizon and Sprint only afaik (at least in the states), and the Note is on AT&T. So not only would we have to purchase a new phone, we would also have to cancel our contracts and sign up with AT&T.


----------



## omniphil (Dec 19, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> You'll probably have better luck asking this question in the Nexus GSM forum. CDMA is pretty much Verizon and Sprint only afaik (at least in the states), and the Note is on AT&T. So not only would we have to purchase a new phone, we would also have to cancel our contracts and sign up with AT&T.


I'm not sure I'm ready to cancel my unlimited data plan with Verizon yet. I'm tossing around the idea of getting a Note as a second phone and wondering what my options are...


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

omniphil said:


> I'm not sure I'm ready to cancel my unlimited data plan with Verizon yet. I'm tossing around the idea of getting a Note as a second phone and wondering what my options are...


Ha good luck with AT&T throttling your data if you do decide to go Note


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Man I can't believe how peoples interest spike with the release of the Note. I seen it the other day. Damn its HUGE. But I hear the battery lifevis great. This phone barely fits in my pocket. Never mind the Note hhaha. But I'd use it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## omniphil (Dec 19, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Ha good luck with AT&T throttling your data if you do decide to go Note


I don't consume that much cellular data as I use wifi most of the time, but I'm not ready to give up my unlimited plan just yet. So a 3gb data plan is plenty for me.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

reverepats said:


> Man I can't believe how peoples interest spike with the release of the Note. I seen it the other day. Damn its HUGE. But I hear the battery lifevis great. This phone barely fits in my pocket. Never mind the Note hhaha. But I'd use it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Do you wear skinnier pants than I do? Because the Nexus fits in mine just fine  I have to push on it from the bottom though to get it out haha


----------



## omniphil (Dec 19, 2011)

reverepats said:


> Man I can't believe how peoples interest spike with the release of the Note. I seen it the other day. Damn its HUGE. But I hear the battery lifevis great. This phone barely fits in my pocket. Never mind the Note hhaha. But I'd use it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've been following the Note since before the Nexus was announced, but since I was already on Verizon I got the Nexus. I almost never carry my phone in my pocket so size is not an issue for me, I want a large display.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Note's ugly and on AT&T. Nexus is sexy and on Verizon. That's enough for me.


----------



## Scouter (Dec 19, 2011)

Why don't you just wait and get the Verizon version? It is rumored to be called the Journal.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Played with the note in an att store. I really liked it. The vzw verizon is suppose to come with ics already. But it'll be touch whizzed. Since it will have an ics kernel and unlocked it shouldn't take long for AOSP to be up and "functional" camera radios ect right?

for me it's still a tough choice. in my eyes it would be only for the larger screen as. I love the AOSP options on the nexus and that's hard to give up. If it was quad core the decision would be a no brainer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

I heard a rumor that the note will be coming to vzw soon. And the note is nice and all, but to be honest, a phones a phone, and there will be a bigger, faster one with android jellybean on it within the next year or two. Personally I'd wait to see what's released on vzw and at&t next year and choose then. I love my GNex and right about now, the only thing I'd even consider 'upgrading' to would be a dual core phone with a qwerty keyboard and ics out of the box

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


----------



## omniphil (Dec 19, 2011)

belber095 said:


> I heard a rumor that the note will be coming to vzw soon. And the note is nice and all, but to be honest, a phones a phone, and there will be a bigger, faster one with android jellybean on it within the next year or two. Personally I'd wait to see what's released on vzw and at&t next year and choose then. I love my GNex and right about now, the only thing I'd even consider 'upgrading' to would be a dual core phone with a qwerty keyboard and ics out of the box
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


I agree that there will always be a faster better phone, but will there be a bigger one? How much bigger do you think they can get and still be phones?

Quad core, ok, How is that helpful on a phone? Most of us only run one app at a time and maybe have something streaming in the background. The OS doesn't have any sort of windows so its not really suited for multiple apps at a time. I like the idea of more power and getting faster, but I think I'd rather have a 2.0ghz dual core than a quad core personally.

I hope the Note does come to Verizon, but its only been a rumor so far. The other downside is it still wont work overseas...


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I must have really big pockets...I was able to fit a Nook Tablet into my jeans pockets (for the short time I had the tablet).


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

omniphil said:


> I agree that there will always be a faster better phone, but will there be a bigger one? How much bigger do you think they can get and still be phones?
> 
> Quad core, ok, How is that helpful on a phone? Most of us only run one app at a time and maybe have something streaming in the background. The OS doesn't have any sort of windows so its not really suited for multiple apps at a time. I like the idea of more power and getting faster, but I think I'd rather have a 2.0ghz dual core than a quad core personally.
> 
> I hope the Note does come to Verizon, but its only been a rumor so far. The other downside is it still wont work overseas...


I run like 3-4 apps at a time...just sayin







Constantly switching back and forth between poweramp, facebook and twitter


----------



## omniphil (Dec 19, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I run like 3-4 apps at a time...just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, I do the same, but most apps don't keep running in the background. Maybe a newer android OS would fix that...


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

if the note were out verizon and it was a google phone, then would have gotten it. however, its not on verizon where i have unlimited data.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Do you wear skinnier pants than I do? Because the Nexus fits in mine just fine  I have to push on it from the bottom though to get it out haha


Maybe he does, but you guys will have to post pics, for us to decide.


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

quad core will just run a lot more smoothly than a dual core would. same with any other upgrade. i remember when the droid Eris was a smooth device.. look how far that's come.. lol


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

belber095 said:


> quad core will just run a lot more smoothly than a dual core would. same with any other upgrade. i remember when the droid Eris was a smooth device.. look how far that's come.. lol


 smooth? Lol not quite

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

No thanks. Gnex is about as big as I want a phone. Unless you use it for business its overkill IMO.


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

I had it for about a week. Battery life is insane and screen is awkwardly massive yet just right. I ultimately left because att 4g lte is scarce compared to Verizon and I wanted to keep unlimited data with my Verizon nexus. Wait for the journal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

They should have released a wifi-only model, would have checked it out.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys FYI, just because a phone CPU has more cores doesn't mean it's automatically faster/smoother. Most (if not all at this point) apps aren't optimized to multi-thread on four cores so it's not going to help a ton immediately. It's the same problem with quantum computers -- yeah they'd be awesome, but they wouldn't at this exact point in time be a huge leap because we simply don't know how to optimize code YET to fully utilize the device.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Guys FYI, just because a phone CPU has more cores doesn't mean it's automatically faster/smoother. Most (if not all at this point) apps aren't optimized to multi-thread on four cores so it's not going to help a ton immediately. It's the same problem with quantum computers -- yeah they'd be awesome, but they wouldn't at this exact point in time be a huge leap because we simply don't know how to optimize code YET to fully utilize the device.


True, but it's not just about speed, with quad-core comes pretty significant reductions in power consumption. They can turn off unused cores as well as run 4 cores at lower frequencies as opposed to 2 cores at high frequencies and get the same amount of work done, thus using less battery. Power consumption AND heat increases exponentially as frequency increases...a few watts of heat might be beans to our desktops/laptops, but dissipating that amount of heat on a smartphone w/o throttling is pretty tough. And we're not even considering the battery savings with the companion core.

Plus, with quad-core now out, the apps will come. There weren't any multi-threaded apps that took advantage of dual cores until the handset manufacturers started releasing dual core phones. Build it and they will come.

With that said, I think the battery improvements on Tegra 3 are more of a selling point than it's performance at this point in time. But after we see some more apps that can take advantage of quad-core SoCs, I think Tegra 3 will really shine. Let's hope so at least.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


>


Love it


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> True, but it's not just about speed, with quad-core comes pretty significant reductions in power consumption. They can turn off unused cores as well as run 4 cores at lower frequencies as opposed to 2 cores at high frequencies and get the same amount of work done, thus using less battery. Power consumption AND heat increases exponentially as frequency increases...a few watts of heat might be beans to our desktops/laptops, but dissipating that amount of heat on a smartphone w/o throttling is pretty tough. And we're not even considering the battery savings with the companion core.
> 
> Plus, with quad-core now out, the apps will come. There weren't any multi-threaded apps that took advantage of dual cores until the handset manufacturers started releasing dual core phones. Build it and they will come.
> 
> With that said, I think the battery improvements on Tegra 3 are more of a selling point than it's performance at this point in time. But after we see some more apps that can take advantage of quad-core SoCs, I think Tegra 3 will really shine. Let's hope so at least.


Exactly. I agree 100%. The question though is whether or not to "upgrade" to a Note







and my answer via both mine and your argument above is that there is no reason you'd want to get one. If you're choosing a device purely because of the screen get an iPad 3... (which I did







)


----------



## PrimeDirective (Dec 31, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Exactly. I agree 100%. The question though is whether or not to "upgrade" to a Note
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got an iPad 3 to eat sushi off of and an iphone 4s beer coaster so i can relax when I use my gnex


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

PrimeDirective said:


> I got an iPad 3 to eat sushi off of and an iphone 4s beer coaster so i can relax when I use my gnex


Oh yeah? I use them to line the cage for my pet bird


----------

